# Tycho?



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

After looking at Tycho and running scenarios in my head, I noted Tycho as useless as a diverse character. He seems to be the kind of guy you take to torment your kid brother starting with Orks. :no:
Does he have any hidden value that I missed?

thanks,
Skye​


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Nope, not really.
Tycho is a big bag of suck wrapped up in shiny gold Nipple-Plate


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Uh-huh Uh-huh he said 'Nipples'

Yeah dude that's awesome! YEAH! Now where are my Nacho's..

You have tipi for my bunghole? Bungholio requires tipi!


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Aaaaah...the rep.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

He doesn't even have a chainsword. Here's hoping they'll give him a decent model in the future with maybe not the worst possible minimalistic wargear options

Basically, if you weren't planning on taking a real HQ choice, he's *slightly* better than a stripped down captain. But at least a captain can have decent wargear. So yeah, slightly better than the worst possible HQ option. For 10 points you get a combi-melta, artificer armor and favored enemy (only on him)

At least Lemartes' terrible miniature comes with +1W, +1 LD and a Deathmask for 5 points more than a blank JP Chappy.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Tycho's pretty much made of suck and lose. Cool fluff, decent model, terrible equipment and rules. Amusingly enough he's not even good at terrorizing one's Ork playing kid brother since he's far from _good_ at killing most Orks. I suppose he'd wade through slightly more normal Ork Boyz than a regular Captain would, but any Nob with a power klaw would seriously ruin Tycho's day.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Meanwhile, Mephiston could take that claw to the face, then smile then break the ork's arm off and shove the PK up his wrinkled green ass. Or he would if there was anyone left standing within skullfucking range by I1

There would just be a lot of one-eyed ork corpses with skulls full of liquid rage.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Meanwhile, Mephiston could take that claw to the face, then smile then break the ork's arm off and shove the PK up his wrinkled green ass. Or he would if there was anyone left standing within skullfucking range by I1
> 
> There would just be a lot of one-eyed ork corpses with skulls full of liquid rage.


It'll be a hell of a long time before I get THAT mental image out of my head :shok:

Very.... Descriptive.....Ewwww......


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Mephiston Skullfucker, Lord of Death (and skull-rape, and being skull-raped specifically to death)

It's a long but well earned title.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Mephiston really is a nasty piece of work. Until everyone and their dog got Eternal Warrior he could beat the crap out of like 90% of the models in the game. Now he's good, but mostly used for shitkicking non-Unique characters or just wading into units and slaughtering them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, the proliferation of eternal warrior and tghe massive nerf to FNP in the form of AP1 & 2 shooting attacks bypassing it really kicked the poor skullfucker-in-chief down a few pegs.


----------

